# طلب تركيبة جيدة لتصنيع الصابون السائل



## مهندس ضياوي (5 فبراير 2014)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم​
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

من فضلكم, أريد تركيبة جيدة لتصنيع الصابون السائل مع الخطوات و شكرا لكم.
​

​​


----------



## عمر أبو معمر (25 مايو 2014)

أشاركك الرأي والطب اخي الفاضل


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (25 مايو 2014)

اخي العزيز بموقع جامعة ام القري توجد تركيبه جيده و قد جربتها للاستعمال المنزلي مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## 83moris (23 يوليو 2014)

وفية هنا فالمنتدي تركيبات كتير اهمهم تركيبه م المهدي بكر ودي فالمواضيع الثابتة ها تلاقيها بسهولة


----------

